# Temprature?



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

What tepmrature shoul my watter be?
I've got 3 1,5 inch rbp's 
Now the temprature is set on 27 degrees celcius = 80 farenheit.
Wil it make them more active if i turn up the heater? Becouse now they are always sitting in one corner of the tank... They look lazy...


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

opufoor said:


> What tepmrature shoul my watter be?
> I've got 3 1,5 inch rbp's
> Now the temprature is set on 27 degrees celcius = 80 farenheit.
> Wil it make them more active if i turn up the heater? Becouse now they are always sitting in one corner of the tank... They look lazy...


 How long have you had your rbps? If they are relatively new to their surroundings, could just be getting used to everything...

But I have my tank set to 80F and I have some super red bellies.... ~4" and they are fine....


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what are your water parameters reading, you can turn it up but i would say no more than 84.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

My tank is new and i havn't mesured my parameters yet. I don't think i cycled my tank enough so it prob is horrible. I do loads of watter changes.
I hope the bad watter conditions won't cause too much harm. I'll mesure them this weekend.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

YEah, it may be that the parameters are off, but also the ps are probably skiddish since it is a new tank.... give them a few days to a week, but I would check your parameters soon.

If you have an extra tank, I would put your ps in there and let your new one cycle... use biospira or some feeder fish to get the cycle going.

good luck


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

That's the problem. I don't have a second tank. So i can't give my rbp's a healty new home. I found out about cycling a bit too late. -->Big mistacke i know!








They are in the tank for two weeks now. The tank is running for 4 weeks with plants, rocks,... but without fish.
I also added some product against chlore but thats it...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

can you get some bio spira? also you must dechlorinate the water before adding it to the tank, click the "information" button in the menu under the logo, please give all sections on setting up a tank carefully, the knowlegde is vital, good luck









here's a link look


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

Meanwhile should i do watter changes or should i leave it like that?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If the tank is still cycling (which means detectable levels of ammonia and nitrItes), do a series of daily small (no more than 10%) water changes, to dilute the amount of ammonia.
Keep doing this until it there's no more ammonia present - because of the water changes, it may take a bit longer than usual before the tank is fully cycled, but your fish will love you for it!

Also, add one tablespoon of predissolved salt to reduce the risk of nitrIte poisoning.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

it depends what you water measures?
ammonia=
nitrIte=

if they are off the scale you should do 10% changes if not let it ride as w/c only prolong the cycle completing


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

nitrite = (going trough the roof!!) 2.6mg/l (on the bow there is marked it can be no higher than 0.8 and at 1.6 it will dammage my fish.)

My PH = about 8.

Ammonia= is this the hardness of the water? can anyone give me the chemical way of whriting? (like nitrite = NO2)
Thank Yoouuuu!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would look at ways to lower your PH.
Ammonia (NH 3) is the primary waste product produced by the fish. It is not an indicator of water hardness/softness.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

My friend has a rbp tank for about a year now. Would it help if I take some water from his tank (5 gallon) and put it in my 40 gallon tank? 
I think it will speed up the hole proces. Good idea? Let me know...

Maybe I should buy him new cole (i think thats the name in english) for in his filter and change mine with his? Good idea? Let me know...


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

theyre jus getting used to the tank...theyll come around


----------

